# Toy Show this weekend-Allentown Pa..



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All

Just to let everyone know. There is a Toy show this Saturday 10-3 in Allentown Pa right off I-78.

The Great Lehigh Valley Toy Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

December 10th 10-3

valleygoto.com

While it is not a dedicated slot car show many of your favorite Slot vendors do participate.

Tom Keys,
Skylark Joe,
Beers
Harry Nonemacker
Mike-USA1 Truck guy

Plus a couple others plus their are 150 tables of all types of toys. 

Hope to see you there.

:laugh:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ValleyRailTrain said:


> Hello All
> 
> Just to let everyone know. There is a Toy show this Saturday 10-3 in Allentown Pa right off I-78.
> 
> ...


:beatdeadhorse:

Could You "Move-It" to TENNESEE ?? 
I'm not sure "IF" we even have any "Toy-Shows" here :crying:

Memphis &/OR Nashville, would be GREAT for "Me"...

Seriously, Safe Trips to ALL..

Hope You Find that "Toy", that you've been hunting for as yer "Holy-Grail"
In "MIP" Condition !!!!!

Merchants/Sellers, Hope You leave w/ empty totes & HEAVY-Wallets 0

This has been a "Rough" Year for a lot of Us.....
May these Shows Change the Bad-Luck "Curse" (??) For ALL :woohoo:

Best "Blessing" I can come up with for ALL 0

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------

